# GT(Preseason): CSKA Moscow @ Orlando Magic (10.10.08)



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

@










*Probable Starters:*

C: Erazem Lorbek/Dwight Howard
PF: Viktor Khryapa/Rashard Lewis
SF: Ramunas Siskauskas/Hedo Turkoglu
SG: Trajan Langdon/Mickael Pietrus
PG: JR Holden/Jameer Nelson

*Marquee Matchup:*








vs.









> *CSKA starts tour in Orlando*
> 
> *The first Euroleague Basketball American Tour has touched down in a land of make-believe - Orlando, Florida. Euroleague champions CSKA Moscow arrived in Orlando early today on the first stop of a nine-day trip to both the United States and Canada. CSKA's stay in Florida will be highlighted by an exhibition game on Friday night against the local NBA team, the Orlando Magic.
> *
> ...


:cheers:

*GO* *MAGIC*


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

37-19 Start of 2nd.. Dwight had 16 pts.. Turk 9, Shard 7, Cook 5 (2/3 FG HAHA)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Magic 52 - CSKA Moscow 29

Nelson: 15 min; 0 pts (0/2 FG), 3 boards, 3 assists, 1 steal, 1 foul
Pietrus: 12 min; 1 pt (1/2 FT), 1 board, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 2 fouls
Turkoglu: 18 min; 12 pts (3/7 FG, 4/4 FT, 2/4 3PT), 1 assist
Lewis: 15 min; 9 pts (3/9 FG, 3/3 FT), 1 board, 2 assists, 2 steals
Howard: 17 min; 23 pts (9/10 FG, 5/8 FT), 8 boards, 2 steals, 1 block, 2 fouls

Bogans: 9 min; 0 pts (0/1 FG), 1 board, 1 foul
Cook: 8 min; 5 pts (2/3 FG, 1/2 3PT), 1 assist
Johnson: 8 min; 2 pts (1/3 FG), 2 boards, 1 foul
Gortat: 5 min; 0 pts (0/1 FG), 4 boards, 1 block


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Cook made a three, eh? Good to see him playing better than last game....

Looks like Dwight, Turk, & Shard are just too much for Moscow tho....


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dwight with 28/10 in 28 minutes.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I've got to say, I thought CSKA would put up more of a fight than they are. Not that they have a chance at containing Howard, but still....


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Battie was injured during the warmups???  i hope it is not serious...


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Dwight with 28/10 in 28 minutes.


That should be his stat line for the regular season. :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

X Dah Creator said:


> That should be his stat line for the regular season. :biggrin:


Not when you play the Heat. I mean Dwight good, but he aint no Mark Blount..


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Isnt Dwight also averaging like 5 blks per too? I mean, the dude is gonna have a helluva season.... :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'll say it again - he's the closest thing to pre-knee injury Wilt we've ever seen.


----------

